# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños de ARAGORM

## FEDE

Hola amigo Luis  :Smile: 

Espero que estes pasando un gran día en compañia de todos tus seres queridos, enhorabuena por tu cumpleaños y que cumplas muchos más.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Amigo Luis, como dice Fede, que este cumpleaños se este celebrando como es debido en compañia de la familia, con permiso del trabajo.
Feliz cumpleaños, que cumplas muchisimos mas y que nosotros podamos felicitarte en todos ellos.  :Smile: 
Ahora, con tu permiso, paso a la cafeteria a por un cafetito a tu salud  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

MUCHAS FELICIDADES

Que pases un muy feliz cumpleaños junto a tu familia y amigos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Felicidades ARAGORM, que pases un buen día hoy con los tuyos  :Wink:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Felicidades y que cumplas muchos mas... Te deseo un buen día

Un abrazo

----------


## perdiguera

Paisano un placer felicitarte en el día de tu cumpleaños.
Como los demás te deseo lo mejor para tí y un poco de lo bueno para los demás.

----------


## jlois

Me sumo a las felicitaciones que todos te están dando , Aragorm, que sea una excelente jornada llena de alegría a la que le sigan otras muchas.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## ARAGORM

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra felicitación, ya podéis pasar todos por cafetería que tenéis barra libre. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

aunque con algo de retraso, muchas felicidades Luis :Smile: 

Espero que hayas pasado un gran día en compañía de los tuyos.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Estoy hasta mareado, del montón de cervecitas que me he tomado en la Cafetería... Ha sido otro gran cumpleaños de otro gran miembro del foro y aunque sea de los últimos me uno a esa felicitación y deseo que cumplas muchisimos más!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Un abrazo artista...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, un poco tarde, pero muchas felicidades Aragorm, espero que hayas pasado un estupendo día en compañía de familiares y amigos  :Smile: 

Hay que ver Reege, has dejado "pelao" el barril de cerveza, sólo sale aire  :Big Grin: , a ver ahora que me tomo yo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

Aunque hace tiempo que no veo por aquí al amigo ARAGORM, me gustaría felicitarlo en el día de su cumpleaños y decirlé que espero que se encuentre bien y este pasando un gran día con la familia.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Pues secundo tus deseos , amigo Fede, espero que pronto vuelva Aragorm con sus comentarios y aportaciones al foro. Sí que se le echa en falta , como a tantos otros. Que todo le vaya muy bien es lo primero, después , el acudir a la cita con todos nosotros ya será algo secundario. Felicitarlo por este día y hacerle llegar todos nuestros mejores augurios.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Aragorm :Smile: 

Espero que hayas disfrutado de un gran día y pronto te veamos entre nosotros.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Aragorm muchas felicidades en ese día tan especial por hacerte más mayor...
*Yo personalmente odio cumplir años... bueno odio hacerme mayor!!*Que cumplamos muchos más y embalses.net nos vea.

----------


## ARAGORM

Aunque sea tarde, gracias a todos por acordarse.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Luis  :Smile: 

Encantado de verte por aquí de nuevo, estás perdido o buenas vacaciones te has pegado  :Wink:  fuera bromas, se te echa de menos.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

> Hola Luis 
> 
> Encantado de verte por aquí de nuevo, estás perdido o buenas vacaciones te has pegado  fuera bromas, se te echa de menos.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias Jose Manuel, un placer volver a estar con vosotros :Wink:

----------

